# Siberian kittens nearly 7 weeks old



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi all

Our babies are 7 weeks on Tuesday - cant believe it!

Took these pics and thought they looked sooo cute - hope you like them

Eva, Sid & Bee









Maisie









We are keeping Maisie, Eva is reserved and Sid & Bee will be looking for new homes soon. They are all soo gorgeous, wish I could keep them all


----------



## Elise.x (Jun 23, 2009)

Awwww, so cute :001_wub:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow they are very very pretty,


----------



## coonie girl (Mar 28, 2009)

They are so beautifull you must be so proud.


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Absolutely adorable :001_wub:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

they are so pretty i love the brown tabby, are you keeping any?


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

I am hopefully keeping Maisie, the one who is asleep - the other brown is a boy so I cant keep him - he is flipping gorgeous too!

It feels like I have 2 sets of twins as the browns (1 male & 1 female) are so alike and the silvers (2 females)are so alike!

D xxx


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

They are really beautiful thanks for sharing there pics


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

Those pictures need to come with a cuteness warning!! My heart just melted.

I bet it will be hard to part with the little ones


----------



## munners (May 3, 2008)

Just wanted to say congratulations i havent been on the site for a long time so this is the first pictures i have seen of your babies and they are just BEAUTIFUL.
Ashanti my siberian girl is due her first litter two weeks this coming saturday and i am just so excited( she is huge ).

Regards
Nicki


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

oh no, they are all so gorgeous! I love eva and bee :001_wub:


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2009)

You kittens are just too beautiful DeeDee that you for sharing!
regards
DT


----------



## Rachh (Jun 24, 2009)

oh i soo want your male xD


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

Great picture the first one.
How did you manage to keep their attention long enough for the pose?.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Awwww so cute


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Mr Giz said:


> Great picture the first one.
> How did you manage to keep their attention long enough for the pose?.


Thanks everyone - they are such cuties

we had a tape measure above the basket lol - they sat like that for ages.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

deedeedee said:


> Thanks everyone - they are such cuties
> 
> we had a tape measure above the basket lol - they sat like that for ages.


haha! sneeky!! What is it with cats and tape measures?!?! ut: 

They are sooo gorgeous!I have changed my mind now I love bee!!

1st class post to me please!


----------



## munchbunch (Dec 13, 2008)

Those kittens are just adorable :001_wub: , great pics!


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Hya all

2 of our kittens are now available, if you are interested pm me for details

They are 8 weeks on Tuesday

D xx


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

Stunning Pics Dee..


----------



## littlekitty (May 5, 2009)

They are absolutely gorgeous. Lovely colours.


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

WOW, they are stunning! So cute, you should be proud....


----------

